# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Muốn nghiên cứu tập việt macro macch 3

## vufree

Muốn nghiên cứu viết macro cho mach 3 nhưng chẳng biết bắt đầu từ đâu? cũng chả hiểu mô tê gì về những khái niệm của mach 3 cả: như DRO. LED... Cụ nào rảnh chỉ giúp Mình chút khái niệm và cần nghiên cứu những gì để có thể viết được macro mach3 với. Cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình cũng đang nghiên cứu,  nhưng xem xong mấy cái video thì chóng mặt, buồn mữa quá luôn.

----------

vufree

----------


## anhcos

Chỉ cần quyển này là đủ rồi các bác, vừa chính thống và đầy đủ:
http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...t_Commands.pdf

----------

Bongmayquathem, cuong, Diyodira, vufree

----------


## nhatson

> Muốn nghiên cứu viết macro cho mach 3 nhưng chẳng biết bắt đầu từ đâu? cũng chả hiểu mô tê gì về những khái niệm của mach 3 cả: như DRO. LED... Cụ nào rảnh chỉ giúp Mình chút khái niệm và cần nghiên cứu những gì để có thể viết được macro mach3 với. Cám ơn nhiều.


kiếm công việc thực tế , rồi code, nó dễ nhưng học chay như cấp 1 học +-x: ko biết để làm gì, có bài toán thực tế rồi coi example rồi làm thôi

----------

vufree

----------


## Bongmayquathem

ngôn ngữ này giống vbscript nhỉ

----------

vufree

----------


## soncdt

> Mình cũng đang nghiên cứu,  nhưng xem xong mấy cái video thì chóng mặt, buồn mữa quá luôn.


bác có video nào ko cho e xin với

----------


## ngocbh2001

Thật ra mỗi người xinh ra đã có 1 công việc chuyên môn mà mình giỏi nhất,các công việc khác nên nhờ người khác làm thì tốt bác ạ.đó là hợp tác cùng kiếm tiền

----------

CKD

----------


## spkt2004

> Thật ra mỗi người xinh ra đã có 1 công việc chuyên môn mà mình giỏi nhất,các công việc khác nên nhờ người khác làm thì tốt bác ạ.đó là hợp tác cùng kiếm tiền


Thực ra bác trên không hẳn là kiếm tiền, mà chỉ là tìm tòi tìm hiểu và thấy đam mê nên tiếp tục thôi. 
Nếu vậy thì sẽ khó cho bác lắm, vì người ta có dự án từ nhỏ tới lớn mới có động lực nhảy vào làm, dần dần sẽ nắm bắt lên cao hơn. 
Em đây cũng đam mê nhưng chỉ làm đc khi có dự án. Chứ mà bảo ngồi không rồi nc ra thì thà đi uống cf cho khoẻ hihi.

----------


## sieunhim

> kiếm công việc thực tế , rồi code, nó dễ nhưng học chay như cấp 1 học +-x: ko biết để làm gì, có bài toán thực tế rồi coi example rồi làm thôi


Cách học này e thấy là học nhanh nhất các ngôn ngữ lập trình e biết e đều học kiểu này, cứ xem ví dụ và code theo nhu cầu chạy đc là ok, sau đó sẽ hiểu code hơn, hiểu rồi thì từ từ tối ưu code và thuật toán

----------

